# What are those tiny orange dots (no pics)



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

I have grouping of tiny orange dots, the size of the head of a pin and smaller in my vivs. I seeded them with springs and isos. I am 99% sure they are not any fungus and instead are some type of eggs. These are too small to take a pic of since I do not have a macro lens. They appear to be exclusively on my backgrounds but I cannot say that they are not in other places. Anyone have any idea. The orange is quite bright like a pumpkin. All legitimate guesses are welcome.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

I've had little orange dots appear from time to time in my vivs, I figured it was just a type of fungus. It would maybe stay for a few days then disappear again. My tanks are seeded with springs as well, but fungus does still appear.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you dust with Repashy Calcium Plus? The color enhancers (SuperPig) in it turn bright orange when they get wet. I'll bet it's that.


----------



## beatusb (May 3, 2011)

Doug, I do use Superpig 2x a week. Thanks.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, it could probably be superpig, or a common orange fungus that a lot of tanks get. Either way they're both harmless.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Probably the pig then. Take a tiny pinch and sprinkle it on a wet paper towel. That would show you for sure if that's what you are seeing.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny, i saw the same thing, wondered what that was... Just disappeared after week or so. Glad to know its harmless. 

thanks for post.


----------

